# Got my Vista Prints IN!!!!!!!



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, no clutter & easy to read.:thumb:


----------



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

*I also opened a LocalHarvest.org add...*

http://www.localharvest.org/garrison-farms-M55154?ul


----------



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

*lol and a kickstarter.com page*

This I know is a reach but I have really been working the Dept. of AG and UF so any help would go to great uses...

It is not finished waiting on my amazon account to verified but here is a link to the preview

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/641380840/774673151?token=dd3bba9d


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Really nice and professional looking!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks great~!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good minds think alike. I have the same background on my vista print business cards.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have this background also for the farm cards - Love it!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great! Love the simplicity and the background.


----------

